# Electric Motorcycles



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone here ever convert a motorcycle to electric?

I have one I recently converted and am continuing to work on.

I would love to compare notes on range, motors, and everything else involved.

Check out the web page I have going on my conversion at:
http://web.mac.com/benhdvideoguy/iWeb/cycle/Welcome.html

Please let me know, I would love to chat about this.

-Ben


----------



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Here are a few:
http://reverendgadget.com/subpage1.html

http://www.21wheels.com/elninja.html

A good interview (article plus audio file) with the El Ninja builder/author here:
http://www.evworld.com/article.cfm?storyid=1024

http://electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_electric_motorcycles.php

Best Wishes,

Mitch


----------



## dave arthur (Dec 16, 2007)

hi ben, (everybody) just finnished my electric bike, or should i say just started, based on a 1992 750 suzuki 4 cyc its fitted with 6hp 36v fork lift truck hyd pump motor. and any batterys i could scrounge, it has completed 1.2 miles going to and from the mot station but it passed, and the batterys are flat, ile post more info and pics as soon as i can, the worst is over except
having to start spending on a controller and proper battereys, keep you all informed yours dave arthur


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Dave,

Good to hear it. Definately keep up posted.

I don't think scrounging batteries is such a bad idea if you are trying to keep costs down.

I talked to one guy who got a couple of batteries from an airport. They were very high quality 24 volt Nicads. He got the for free. Otherwise the airport has to pay somebody to haul them off.

Apparently, federal aviation laws require certain batteries to be replaced every so often whether they need it or not.

Good luck! Post your progress.

-Ben


----------

